# Slatwall Jig



## CTI (Jun 22, 2011)

My name is Joe, I live and work in Wisconsin.

I am making 4'X8' sheets of Slatwall on a CNC. My problem is cleaning the sawdust out of the slats after the sheet is done. Does anyone have any suggestions besides using an airwand to blow it out? Any halp or ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,

Joe Steck


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Joe

Thank you for joining us


----------



## vcooney (Apr 30, 2010)

Perhaps a vacuum setup allowing cleaning as you go


----------



## greggm (Oct 30, 2011)

what feed rate and spindle rpm are you using? I just bought a CMT Bit and need to run some formica/laminated MDF
thanks


----------

